# cool tube ideas?



## sgtsmoke (Jun 7, 2006)

hi guys.i have a 600w hps in a batwing reflector,my room gets so hot in there
my closet is 2x4x9 i have 1 citral female gowing rite  now 2 weeks into flower.
i have been looking for a cool tube,but i dont have the money rite now to by one so i was wondering if there is a way to make one myself.any help whould be cool.

thanks


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 8, 2006)

pyrex bake round tube

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=**&sbrftog=1&from=R10&catref=C6&satitle=bake+round&sacat=-1%26catref%3DC6&**=Search&sargn=-1%26saslc%3D2&sadis=200&fpos=43065&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1&fsoo=1

or you can check walmart for one of those cheap kerosene lamps with the fluted glass


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 8, 2006)

Pyrex will hold up to the heat, I wouldn't trust the cheap glass on one of those lanterns. They get hot but not as hot as an HPS flaming in close quarters.


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 9, 2006)

hurricane chimney

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/hurcanshad14.htmlhttp://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/87074001.JPG


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 9, 2006)

really slick looking glass tube.

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/glcycash10in.html


----------

